# BC Poles Reccommendation



## snowvols

Ski poles for sure. The most common one people use including myself is the Black Diamond expedition poles


----------



## killclimbz

+1 for the BD Expedition poles. Flick lock three section poles are the only system to go with. Makes sure after your day to open up the poles all the way so that they dry out. Or take them fully apart. Otherwise they get jammed up and hard to use. That is the only thing you want to keep in mind with them.


----------



## hikeswithdogs

killclimbz said:


> +1 for the BD Expedition poles. Flick lock three section poles are the only system to go with. Makes sure after your day to open up the poles all the way so that they dry out. Or take them fully apart. Otherwise they get jammed up and hard to use. That is the only thing you want to keep in mind with them.


Good Tip

I have about 400 miles on my black diamond collapsible poles with the flick lock system, love em and they should double as trekking poles for backpacking.


----------



## killclimbz

Most certainly do double as trekking poles. They also work great for whacking your partner on the head when he's being a dumbass...


----------



## snowvols

killclimbz said:


> Makes sure after your day to open up the poles all the way so that they dry out. Or take them fully apart. Otherwise they get jammed up and hard to use. That is the only thing you want to keep in mind with them.


HAHA When I went touring a couple weeks ago I pulled my poles out which I hadn't since July and they were covered in mold. Whoops forgot about drying them out. :laugh:


----------



## onji

Thanks for all the input folks.

I've been looking on backcountry.com and the Black Diamond poles were my first choice, I like their shovel too, but I'm having difficulty finding a retailer that will ship to Japan.

My usual international retailers just to snowboard kit. Could anyone recommend a reliable online retailer with more generic BC and mountaineering stock?


----------



## onji

Thanks Snowolf,

I'm getting a BCA Tracker 2, shovel & probe from backcountry.com. But they won't ship Black Diamond, or K2 poles out of the States. I'm thinking about getting the Atlas 7075 3 section poles with those flip locks.


----------



## killclimbz

If backcountry.com won't ship BD stuff to Japan that means BD has retailers in the country. So go the black diamonds website and check out what they have for Japan.


----------



## onji

You sir are right killclimbz, touche!

I had a look on their dealer locator and found a shop I totally forgot about (haven't been there in ages), and it's only a 10 min walk from my bloody house!


----------



## killclimbz

Sweet! I am glad that worked out so well. It's far better to buy locally. You also get the customer care that you can't get from an online retailer.


----------



## onji

True about that, and Japanese customer service is the best in the world..... in my experience anyway. Pity my language skills aren't high enough to benefit that much though.


----------

